# alabama hobby raceway



## jlarimore (May 3, 2005)

onroad track coming back soon :thumbsup:


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

John

Get on it and open it back up. Would love to see something besides cars parked on it!!! Need any help let me know when you get ready. Hope to make it down there one day.

James


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I know the jackson, ms guys would love it to.


----------



## jlarimore (May 3, 2005)

yeah it should be up and going in the next couple of weeks


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Cool, I'll let them know. I might see if I can stumble onto one.


----------



## jlarimore (May 3, 2005)

we started on the track today and will finish tomorrow and will reseal the track next week sometime


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

mclake- You going to run touring on the onroad?


----------



## Xtremercracing (Jun 13, 2003)

I have a Losi XXXS with radio (No ESC or motor) I'm willing to part with. I wanted to offer it to you guys first. PM for info. LMK

Mike


----------



## jlarimore (May 3, 2005)

first race on the onroad will be aug 21 hope to see everyone there :thumbsup:


----------

